# The crossing is only a few hundred metres wide.



## hhtt

"according to fay's plan, the team must cross the river here. will they be able to cross safely.if they do,how will
they do it. *the crossing is only a few hundred metres wide*, but getting across it is not an easy task."

Merhaba, yukarıda geçen "the crossing is only a few hundred metres wide" kısmını nasıl Türkçe'ye çevirebiliriz?

"Geçiş uzaklığı sadece birkaç yüz metreydi, ama geçmek kolay bir iş değildi."

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Muttaki

_Geçit sadece birkaç yüz metre genişliğinde, ama nehrin ötesine geçmek kolay bir iş değil._


----------



## hhtt

Muttaki said:


> _Geçit sadece birkaç yüz metre genişliğinde, ama nehrin ötesine geçmek kolay bir iş değil._



Özel bir geçit yok, crossing ile nehri geçme kastediliyor ama nehri geçme güzel değil, geçit ise yanlış.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## turgayevski

Nehri geçecekleri yer ...


----------



## hhtt

turgayevski said:


> Nehri geçecekleri yer ...



Bu bayağı iyiydi ama tek bir kelime var mıdır acaba?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Muttaki

hhtt said:


> Özel bir geçit yok, crossing ile nehri geçme kastediliyor ama nehri geçme güzel değil, geçit ise yanlış.


TDK'ya göre "geçit": 1. Geçmeye yarayan yer, geçecek yer:_ Başka türlü düşünmek, köprüyü bırakıp çayda geçit aramaya benzer. -_T. Buğra. 2. _coğ._ İki dağ arasında dar ve uzun yol, derbent.

Tarık Buğra'dan alınan cümleden de anlaşılabileceği gibi kelime nehirden geçecek geçit manasına da gelebilir.


----------



## hhtt

Muttaki said:


> TDK'ya göre "geçit": 1. Geçmeye yarayan yer, geçecek yer:_ Başka türlü düşünmek, köprüyü bırakıp çayda geçit aramaya benzer. -_T. Buğra. 2. _coğ._ İki dağ arasında dar ve uzun yol, derbent.
> 
> Tarık Buğra'dan alınan cümleden de anlaşılabileceği gibi kelime nehirden geçecek geçit manasına da gelebilir.



Ama oradaki yer ip gibi aletlerle geçileceği için geçmeye yarayan yerden çok geçilmesi gereken yer olabilir.

Teşekkürler.


----------

